# Holes drilled in the side or leave a space on the end like Michael Bush recommends.



## mwimmer (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi,

I live in St. George, Utah, the northern extent of the Mojave desert, with temps in the 100s for a number of days. I have a TBH with holes drilled in the side. The bees will not build comb past the closest hole to the brood and may have already thrown off a swarm, but seem to be working hard to rebuild , noticing about 5 queen cells at the far end of the hive where I could leave a space for the entrance if I block the holes to supposedly enable the bees to build past the holes. 

1. Should I change the entrance?

2. Should I have a hive ready nearby to split or catch the next swarm?

Thoughts anyone?:s

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have no experience with entrance holes in the side middle. I have a few hives with entrance holes in the side end and they do not put brood in those frames, just pollen and nectar. The vast majority of my hives have an upper entrance made with a 1/2 by 3/4 "bar", that slides left or right on a nail to adjust the opening size.
Yes, you should always have a hive nearby for a swarm, queen cells, splits, holding combs, etc.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

I prefer entrances near both ends of the box. When the colony is just a few frames I block part of one entrance and place the follower board tight up behind them with just one empty bar or frame for growth. As the colony grows I open up the entrance and move the follower board back. When the box is over half full I start using a follower with a small opening in it so that they can use the entrance on the far end of the box. Eventually the follower is back far enough to expose part of the rear entrance, which is also when the hive is big enough to need the extra ventilation. 
You don't have the humidity problem that we have here in VA. But the same ventilation principles apply for a colony that is trying to cool the hive by evaporation. When you get about 20 bars of comb in one box the bees probably need a second entrance to keep things cool.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

On the question of swarm cells. . .

Catching a swarm after it flies off is the second best option. Better to move your queen into a nuc and make splits with the swarm cells.


----------



## mwimmer (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, it is around 100 degrees today, and this is our hot time of year, so I plugged one of three 3/4 in. holes on the side of the hive, a few days ago placed empty top bars into the brood and on the ends to help expand, and yesterday I left an approx. 3/8 in. gap for an entrance on the east end of the hive and will see what happens. 

A lot of activity outside the hive today and I placed a nuc nearby just in the off chance they swarm, but being so hot, I dunno, kinda grasping at straws, but I'll leave this alone for a while and see what happens, I think I may be tinkering too much.

:waiting:

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

When it is hot the best things to give them are water, shade, ventilation, and freedom from disturbance.


----------



## mwimmer (Jun 4, 2016)

Well it has been quite hot the past few days and the bees shifted to the entrance on the end, I vented the bottom of the hive once temps exceeded 100 degrees F and above 75 degrees F overnight and they seem to be doing ok. One comb did break off of a top bar, but I cleaned that up and am planning on feeding the honey back to them (mostly capped honey).


----------

